# School spies on students through laptops



## opaltiger (Feb 19, 2010)

Just what it says on the tin.

Usually I wouldn't say this but I _really really_ hope the "inappropriate behaviour" was masturbation and the principal gets hit with possession of child pornography. Because seriously, what the fucking hell.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't quite understand how the school is even allowed to discipline a child for something that happened outside of school hours and not on school premises. Surely that's none of the school's business?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 19, 2010)

This is unconscionable. And the school is denying doing anything wrong. Un-fucking-be-fucking-lievable.

EDIT: 





Harlequin said:


> I don't quite understand how the school is even allowed to discipline a child for something that happened outside of school hours and not on school premises. Surely that's none of the school's business?


Well, if it's a school with a uniform and do improper or inappropriate things in public while wearing the uniform outside of school hours, you can get in trouble for damaging the school's reputation (at least you can here in Ireland) but that's obviously not what happened here.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 19, 2010)

I find myself hoping that this is all a practical joke, but I know that it isn't.

Gah, this creeps me out. '~' And this absolutely _can't _be legal...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd mention udhr 12, but then I realized it happened in the US, where you just can't any sort of authority figure not to do stupid things.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 19, 2010)

This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2010)

Who would do this?

And what did the Principal tell the student?
"Hey, we saw what you did last night. Totally inappropiate behavior out of school. See you in Detention"

and if it was out of school what can they do?


----------



## H-land (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe that I had read in one article regarding this incident that some of the school's literature classes had been reading 1984.
I'd really like to listen in on some of their conversations now. I bet they'd be pretty amazing.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 20, 2010)

o_o

Note to self: Do not accept free webcams.

My school doesn't do this, but they do monitor what websites we go on to see if we go on stuff like MySpace or stuff like that. It's probably good for some things, but seriously, I don't use those websites, and some of the bannings are just stupid. They consider Sweet Dreams (a small web comic about Mewtwo, by the way) to be "porn" for some reason (of course the characters are naked! It's a freaking _Pokemon_). However, I'm allowed to visit this website. And, even stranger, Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## H-land (Feb 20, 2010)

shadow_lugia said:


> o_o
> 
> Note to self: Do not accept free webcams.
> 
> My school doesn't do this, but they do monitor what websites we go on to see if we go on stuff like MySpace or stuff like that. It's probably good for some things, but seriously, I don't use those websites, and some of the bannings are just stupid. They consider Sweet Dreams (a small web comic about Mewtwo, by the way) to be "porn" for some reason (of course the characters are naked! It's a freaking _Pokemon_). However, I'm allowed to visit this website. And, even stranger, Cyanide and Happiness.


Actually, covering up webcams can solve any spying problems you have fairly simply. And really, you want strange? My school district has nobly endeavored to completely block Wikimedia Commons, making wikipedia next to useless and blocking access to perfectly good pictures of Andean flamingos and rhyolite for the entire district.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 20, 2010)

My school's filters are really bizarre - sometimes sites are blocked and sometimes they aren't. Cracked.com and similar sites with humor articles are usually blocked because they're apparently "tasteless", and 4chan is blocked too (no brainer there). But this is when the filter is working - it seems to go on and off at random intervals.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 20, 2010)

> Actually, covering up webcams can solve any spying problems you have fairly simply. And really, you want strange? My school district has nobly endeavored to completely block Wikimedia Commons, making wikipedia next to useless and blocking access to perfectly good pictures of Andean flamingos and rhyolite for the entire district.


This happened to my old highschool to_ reduce bandwidth usage_ because every single person went on wikipedia and my old highschool had like no money and barely any for the internet so

@thread surely this is illegal? at least if the families who's children had laptops didn't know? They're invading the privacy of the home, not just the student's.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course it's illegal. Doesn't mean they won't get away with it (though, really, I doubt they will).


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 21, 2010)

That's fucking wrong. Why the hell would you watch a student off the premises? It's not like you can get them in trouble at school for something off-premises. Are they hoping they will see some perverted stuff or something...? Whatever. If I ever get a laptop, I'm putting duct tape over the webcam when I'm not using it.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 22, 2010)

hey guys 1984 is back

will you stop it


----------

